# wattimetro



## Rickynet (Ago 6, 2006)

primro disculpen si este no es el foro correcto, he estado buscando wattimetros y a solo encuentro este circuito http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/watt.htm que me han dicho que puede no ser muy bueno, aguna amnera de construir un wattimetro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 6, 2006)

El circuito funciona si tienes calculadora,, mides primero la corriente y la tension, coges la calculadora y haces la multiplicacion con la calculadora.

mica aqui...
http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#power

en una elektor del año catapun salia uno vien diseñado.

El mayor problema es el multiplicador analogico que debe ser muy estable en temperatura, el resto es facil.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Para mas sencillo puedes medir la corriente y el voltaje independientemente, y despues con un microcontrolador multiplicarlos y mostrar la pontencia en un display

Para medir el voltaje puedes usar un transformador convencional o puentes de resistencias de presicion, tambien hay circuitos integrados que son TRUE RMS, ya te dan un voltaje de salida DC proporcional al valor RMS real de la señal de entrada y si quieres aislarlo puedes usar un opto analogico 

Para medir la corriente puedes usar una "Dona" (un transformador de corriente) o una resistencia shunt, tambien hay circuitos que miden el campo magnetico y te dan una salida DC proporcional a la corriente que circula por el mismo

Estos 2 valores los pasas por convertidores AD y despues los multiplicas digitalmente y muestras el valor en un display... 

Saludos


----------



## Rickynet (Ago 7, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El circuito funciona si tienes calculadora,, mides primero la corriente y la tension, coges la calculadora y haces la multiplicacion con la calculadora.
> 
> mica aqui...
> http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#power
> ...



osea que el circuito en si funciona en un foro de españa me dijeron que era malo
bueno multiplicar por mil no es muy dificil para hacerlo mentalmente

dare una vista con mas calma de la pagina gracias


----------



## Rickynet (Ago 7, 2006)

algun circuito sencillo con un IC que multiplique por 1000 para hacer el de la pagina y que el resultado en el display del tester me salga multiplicado?


----------



## elemental (Ago 25, 2006)

circuito que miltiplique por mil ... mmm ninguno ... si vas a mostrar el numero en displays .. imagina que aun no lo miltiplicaste .. pues no haces mas que correr la coma xdd


----------



## Rickynet (Ago 25, 2006)

me dijeron que debia usar un multiplicador operacional 741, hice una pregunta pero aun no se si me servira o no, podrias ver ese tema y ayudarme por favor


----------



## elemental (Sep 13, 2006)

no estoy seguro de por que quieres multiplicar por 1000 para medir potencia.. pero con un operacional se puede hacer... pero si tu lo que quieres es que multiplique intensidad y tensión ya se complica.. tendría que medir intensidad con una resistencia pequeña en serie y en bornes de esta, con un circuito restador a operacional sacas una tension proporcional a la intensidad que pasa por ahi. con un potenciómetro puedes ajustar para que mida la intensidad multiplicada por lo que quieras. 
y con otro operacional puedes medir la tensión a la vez y con otro potenciometro haces que esta quede multiplicada por el mismo numero que la intensidad. luego tienes dos salidas que dan dos tensiones contínuas proporcionales a intensidad una y a tensión la otra. Las multiplicas entre si con un multiplicador analógico, hay integrados para eso, el operacional no creo que pueda hacerlo. y a la salida obtienes una tensión proporcional a la potencia multiplicada por otra constrante... con un potenciómetro ajustas hasta que esa constante sea 1 y si mides eso con un voltimetro esta midiendo la potencia ...... 
y si quieres en lugar de voltimetro lo pasas a display con un conversor de analogico a digital... 
pero eso mide potencia aparente, no la que consume realmente algo. solo seria de fiar si mides resistencias.


----------



## Rickynet (Sep 13, 2006)

loq ue me gustaria es hacer el circuito que se no es exacto pero se acerca bastante y no tener que multiplicar por mil mentalmente (aun que no es mucho trabajo hacerlo) la idea es que en el display del tester del valor resultante.

no se si me explico bien


----------



## elemental (Sep 14, 2006)

ah claro quieres medir con un voltímetro y que te de ya multiplicado por mil ... pues yo utilizaria un operacional como amp no inversor que moltiplique por mil. pero tedra que ser en la escala de milivoltios claro. no creo que vallas a alimentar nada con 1000v xd.  conoces el circuito del operacional que te digo?


----------

